# BBQ coal?



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all. 
So its that time of year to get the bbq's back out and i need to stock up on charcoal. 
Last year i bought 4 x 4KG bags of Heatbeads and they were great, lasted a long while and didnt burn out too quick but they are quite expensive. 
I dont mind buying the same again, but wanted to see what others are using be it charcoal or lumpwood or briquettes. 

Thanks


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Always lumpwood charcoal (Big K normally), never briquettes unless that is all there is left.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

AnthonyUK said:


> Always lumpwood charcoal (Big K normally), never briquettes unless that is all there is left.


Iv seen the Big K brand around a bit but not used them yet. Im sure they had a stack of big k bags at the range. Might pick one up to try out :thumb: Thanks Anthony


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

weber briqettes,exspensive, but burn twice.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Weber briquettes here also.

They don't break down for ages, keep the heat within them and are easy to light.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Weber briquettes here too. I've tried different brands, but have found the weber to burn hotter for longer. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I’ll have to try those Weber ones. I have a weber kettle and lighting ‘chimney’ which I love. 

Highly recommend the Webers. Our first one lasted 15 years.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I usually use lump wood for regular bbqs and heat beads if I’m doing a long cook like a whole chicken or roast


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Webber all the way


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Are the webbers not impregnated with chemicals either so they burn cleaner and don’t taint food?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I always use Big K Restaurant Grade (ACH15) for my Big Joe...


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, so looks like weber briquettes are a popular choice, will definately have to pick up a bag of those to try out. Just to make sure are these the ones you guys are using: https://www.weber.com/GB/en/accesso...2m8AIVibh3Ch3GcAJpEAAYASAAEgJmUPD_BwE&start=1

so 1 bag of weber and 1 bag of big k is on the list to try out this year. Between those 2 and my left over heatbeads, it should see me through the summer hopefully


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

So does anyone know a place where they sell both coals big k and weber? Struggling to find 1 place that does and shipping costs when ordering individually is mad


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

wowbbq sells both but not a lot of stock at the mo


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sam6er said:


> Thanks guys, so looks like weber briquettes are a popular choice, will definately have to pick up a bag of those to try out. Just to make sure are these the ones you guys are using: https://www.weber.com/GB/en/accesso...2m8AIVibh3Ch3GcAJpEAAYASAAEgJmUPD_BwE&start=1
> 
> so 1 bag of weber and 1 bag of big k is on the list to try out this year. Between those 2 and my left over heatbeads, it should see me through the summer hopefully


Yep, there the ones I use buddy.


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

We love the charcoal from here(when it's in stock):

https://everburningcharcoal.co.uk

Not cheap, but nice big lumps and burns clean and hot. A 15kg bag lasts us ages. 
Weber briquettes are also great, as others have also said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

ScaryLady said:


> We love the charcoal from here(when it's in stock):
> 
> https://everburningcharcoal.co.uk
> 
> ...


That looks good, how much do they charge for delivery

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

Last time I ordered, delivery was included. Cheaper direct from them than via eBay shop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sam6er said:


> So does anyone know a place where they sell both coals big k and weber? Struggling to find 1 place that does and shipping costs when ordering individually is mad


you can get them cheaper than your link


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have a Facebook account so REALLY good BBQ groups inc UK based, lots of top tips.

Re buying charcoal, for Weber set up a camel camel camel.com price drop alerts - I’ve saved a packet !


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I was in The Range today and they had stacks of different kinds of Big K if anyone's looking.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

ScaryLady said:


> We love the charcoal from here(when it's in stock):
> 
> https://everburningcharcoal.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, i may have to give them a go  15kg bag is not badly priced.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

11alan111 said:


> you can get them cheaper than your link


Any links you can send if you know of any bud? 
The link i posted was just to see if the coal is the same one as the other member was using.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Once you used "restaurant grade" charcoal from Liverpool Wood Pellets, you won't use anything else. I did see some similar bags in B&Q the other day, so might give those a try.

Any weber charcoal I've tried in the past hasn't lasted long enough, for my purposes - which is cook a lot of food over a long time


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

So i ordered a bag of 15kg from here https://everburningcharcoal.co.uk. the one ScaryLady recommended (Thanks very much ). The price included 1 day delivery free delivery also! Bonus. Turned up this morning well packaged and after poking a small hole in the bag to see the coal it looks like a decent size.

I decided against the weber coal in the end as it was more expensive than the heatbeads i am currently using and im quite happy with how the heatbeads perform. I still want to try the Big K coal as its cheaper than the heatbeads but with a 15KG bag stashed away and me finding 3 x 4KG bags of heatbeads left over after clearing up the garage to make space for the 15KG one, it will probably be next year before i look at purchasing more coal.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. If anyone does want to order the coal from 
https://everburningcharcoal.co.uk then they sent me a 5% code to use thats valid till the end of the year : EBCBONANZA expires 31/12/2021. It says 1 per customer, so should be good to use multiple times for different people.

Happy bbq'ing


----------

